

Ask HN: Anyone else up in bay area after the earthquake? - g123g

Pretty strong one to wake me up from my sleep. And then a series of aftershocks at the same point.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.myearthquakealerts.com&#x2F;country&#x2F;United-States
======
billconan
yes,

[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc72490826#...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc72490826#general_summary)

woke me up too

